# wi fi



## cleverclogs7 (5 Mar 2009)

Hi i have vodafone 3G internet connection.no land line .and its just woefull.takes 3-8 mins for a page to load.nearing the end of contract and was wondering if theres wifi available or something else available to connect to internet without having a land line.
thanks


----------



## bigjoe_dub (5 Mar 2009)

depends on where you live.  more info please.


----------



## chrisboy (5 Mar 2009)

Try meteor, they brought theirs out yesterday. They're claiming they're supplying at 14mbps, but that the best usb wifi connector can only recieve at 7 mbps! Might be worth giving them a ring.. Also, at 16.99 a month its cheaper than the rest..

No link to meteor, although i am a happy meteor customer..


----------



## cleverclogs7 (5 Mar 2009)

bigjoe..........what other info needed ? location Bray.

Meteor,hum,worth a try.but dont i need a land line ?


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Mar 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> bigjoe..........what other info needed ? location Bray.
> 
> Meteor,hum,worth a try.but dont i need a land line ?


 
The house you live in can determine the reception quality, so you actually need to be very specific as to where you live! If 3G coverage is bad, then 3G broadband will be bad. See if you can borrow a Meteor or O2 or 3 broadband dongle to test the coverage-or even a phone as both will use a 3G SIM-this is the only true way to test, as coverage can vary wildly over very short distances.

Meteor are a mobile provider, so you don't need a landline.

It's a slight difference, but wifi and wireless broadband are two different things. What you are really asking about is wireless broadband.

FWIW, you will struggle to get broadband for less than the mobile providers charge for their 'midband' service. 

Do you have NTL by any chance?


----------



## chrisboy (5 Mar 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> bigjoe..........what other info needed ? location Bray.
> 
> Meteor,hum,worth a try.but dont i need a land line ?




No, it's one of the usb plug-in receivers..


----------



## cleverclogs7 (5 Mar 2009)

CCOVICH said:


> The house you live in can determine the reception quality, so you actually need to be very specific as to where you live! If 3G coverage is bad, then 3G broadband will be bad. See if you can borrow a Meteor or O2 or 3 broadband dongle to test the coverage-or even a phone as both will use a 3G SIM-this is the only true way to test, as coverage can vary wildly over very short distances.
> 
> Meteor are a mobile provider, so you don't need a landline.
> 
> ...


 
No NTL here or in the place i lived before.top of bray town.only sky in this area.The signal was just as bed in my last house


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Mar 2009)

You really need to go with a 'suck it and see' approach then-if you can't get a good 3G signal, don't tie yourself to a contract.

Don't take the provider's word for coverage-you need to test it for yourself.


----------



## menna (5 Mar 2009)

cleverclogs is skytell near u u dont need a phone 4 it it is a small dish they put on ure roof and cost E34.95 a month i have it


----------



## carrielou (5 Mar 2009)

Have you done a speedtest on your connection and then ring vodafone to see if there is a problem with their nearest mast to you.

All in all I dont think vodafone great, even though I am with them year and half now.

Ice Broadband dont need phone line, maybe they can help you out.


----------

